# Bloom report: Polygonum 'Kawagoneum'



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

A little while back I acquired several stems of _Polygonum_ 'Kawagoneum' from Crispino Ramos. This is a nice little plant. I have been growing it emersed.










It lost its pink coloration in emergent conditions, but it has a such a graceful shape. A flower stalk began development a few days agao on the tallest stem. You can see it there at the top of the frame.

Here is a close-up of the developing bloom.










The leaves each have a reddish chevron marking on their upper surface. You can see it there on the leaf in focus to the left.

I have this plant in the tank that I describe in the following thread:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/62790-20-tall-riparium.html


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hehe, yup I've got tons of flowers on mine over here.

Opened flowers









Unopened Flowers


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

nice! i am going to pull my plant out again when the blooms open and try to get some finer macro shots.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 17, 2007)

Hmm, I was never able to get the buds to open, I waited and waited and waited some more, but nothing ever happened.


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

They take a little while to open and not all of them will. I was growing Polygonum Sao Paolo and this is what happened. Don't worry if it is at all like the Sao Paolo I grew you will have flowers from every terminal end. Also any new side shoots that grew while it was flowering flowered too. Pretty prolific.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

nice job guys!

Cavan, the flowers look similar to the Polygonum sp. 'Sao Paulo' flowers I had, is there characteristics between the two flowers that can be used to differentiate them?


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

Hooha,

The pics I put up are of Sao Paolo, you can see the pink coloring of the bulbs before the open. The flowers are white once open but look different at first.


----------

